# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Ανακοίνωση για ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών

## SteliosK

Από σήμερα μπορούμε να ανεβάζουμε και πάλι φωτογραφίες μέσω της επιλογής *Select files*.


1.jpg

Υπενθυμίζουμε τον τρόπο:
Αφού επιλέξουμε τη φωτογραφία που θέλουμε από τον υπολογιστή (μέχρι 5 φωτογραφίες ανα μήνυμα και μέγιστη ανάλυση 1200x800) πατάμε *Upload Files*.
2.jpg

Περιμένουμε να φορτώσουν:
3.jpg

Μόλις ανέβουν μπορούμε να γράψουμε το μήνυμά μας.

----------

